

Ask HN: Can you share your favorite short stories on sci/tech/hacking topics? - rayalez


======
jrepin
One of my favourite about hacking is still "For Want of a Printer" by Richard
Stallman →
[http://www.oreilly.com/openbook/freedom/ch01.html](http://www.oreilly.com/openbook/freedom/ch01.html)
Made me think about ethics behind programming/hacking.

------
gary__
This book comprises of a series of short stories describing various
technically sound accounts of fictional security incidents from the 'hacker's'
point of view. The chapter about the malware analyst is my favorite.

[http://www.amazon.com/Stealing-Network-How-Own-
Box/dp/193183...](http://www.amazon.com/Stealing-Network-How-Own-
Box/dp/1931836876)

